# Magnus stinger/Buzzcut or Montec cs



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

no one shoots these?


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

what about muzzy mx3


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Haven't had a chance to take any game with them but I have shot the Magnus Stinger 4-Blades and they fly exactly like my field points. No planing at all at 298 FPS.

:izza:


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

Magnus Stinger or Buzzcut... either one.


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

A buddy shot a nice 130" buck last year with a stinger. The arrow passed all the way through from a sharp quartering away angle. Blood trail was small but followable for the first 50 yards then it looked like the flood gates were opened. The next 50 yards looked like someone had a garden hose gushing blood. The deer died in mid stride after 100 yards covered in blood.

Shot placement had a lot to do with the blood trail.


----------

